# Does anyone have the celestial danio yet?



## oddsoxdi (Sep 6, 2008)

I've only seen the photos, and it's a pretty little fish! But so are those Boraras!

OSD


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Celestial pearl danios?

They're commonly available in LFS now. They were "endangered" before, but many now are captive bred/tank raised.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

They were rumored to be "endangered" but in fact, never actually were. They're pretty easy to find in bigger LFS's. If not, you can always get some from anubiasdesign, or one of a dozen other on-line vendors. I got 7 over a year ago and still have 5 of them in a community tank with congo tetras and other fairly large fish. They're boisterous enough to avoid most trouble.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I bought a group of them this spring from Corysrus and really like them. I also had some boraras, but I think I like these fish better.

Apparently they are quite easy to breed if you simply put some sort of a grid at that bottom of the tank for the fry to stay under so the parents or other tank mates don't eat them before they're old enough to fend for themselves.

Here's a pic of one of mine when it was still a juvie, but it was already showing decent color. I should take a few updated pics now that they're older.....


----------



## overboard (Mar 11, 2008)

I have only seen them once locally, and I think they were under the old name. I have space reserved for them, though- a 20 long with amano shrimp, honey gouramis, and featherfin rainbows. They are OK with shrimp, right?


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

I've only seen them in an LFS in my area once and they wanted $7.50 each. Needless to say I still don't have any.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

The shrimp should be fine if they have plenty of cover, but the Gourami's might make a quick meal out of them since they're so tiny. Many recommend these fish go in their own tank since they are so small.
Mine have their own tank (20L), except I have one sparkling gourami in there, who isn't much bigger than them.


----------



## CrimsonKeel (Sep 3, 2004)

mikenas102 said:


> I've only seen them in an LFS in my area once and they wanted $7.50 each. Needless to say I still don't have any.


7.50 is actually pretty cheap for them. lowest ive seen is 3 for 27


----------



## bacod253 (Feb 1, 2008)

They used to be classified as the Galaxy Rasbora, so maybe they're still referred to as such in some LFS.


----------



## Lord Nibbler (Dec 22, 2005)

I actually just saw some of them in a display at the Newport Aquarium! They weren't one of the fish with an information label, but I thought that is what they were. Now I'm sure after seeing the photo.


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

They are a nice little fish. I keep mine in a tank by themselves, it used to be a cherry shrimp tank but these guys put an end to them. I bought 6 originally and in the planted tank I'm up to probably 12-14 now. every few weeks some fry survive and the colony is slowly growing.


----------



## flora (Aug 10, 2008)

I bought mine at a very small size for 1.99 each at my local pet store. I put them in a 50 gallon rubber feed bucket outside with lots of rocks, let some algae grow, and added water hyacinths. Can't wait to break it down. I've seen all kinds of small and medium size fry.


----------



## Adragontattoo (Jun 3, 2007)

I MIGHT still have a few alive in my 50br.

I KNOW I have 12 alive in the 15h.

When I get the new job straight, I am going to be moving tanks around and may be setting up a 40br for them.


----------

